# Corny Santa Jokes



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

What language does Santa Claus speak?
North Polish.

Where does Santa Claus go swimming?
The North Pool.

What kind of motorcycle would Santa ride?
A Holly Davidson.

What is Santa Claus' favorite cereal?
Frosted Flakes.

What do you call Santa when he goes to the beach? 
Sandy Claus.

How do Santa and Mrs. Claus travel?
On an icicle built for two.

Some children call him Santa Caus since there is Noel.

What name does Santa Claus use when he takes a rest from delivering presents?
Santa Pause!

Why will Santa go down your chimney on Christmas Eve?
Because it soots him.

What would Santa's grandfather be called?
Grandfather Claus.

What do you call the condition ofpeople who are afraid of Santa Claus?
Claustrophobia!

Why does Santa have three gardens?
So he can ho, ho, ho.

How many chimneys does Santa go down?
Stacks.

When Santa has a barn dance, what does he call it?
A Ho, Ho, Ho Down.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep.....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2014)




----------

